# Carbios SA - How to buy?



## ermington (30 May 2021)

Hi there,

We're interested in buying some small shares in this French company. Convinced with the potential in their field.
However we've tried Commsec & NAB Trade, could not spot it at all. any idea how we can buy?

Thanks.


----------



## cutz (30 May 2021)

ermington said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We're interested in buying some small shares in this French company. Convinced with the potential in their field.
> However we've tried Commsec & NAB Trade, could not spot it at all. any idea how we can buy?
> ...



Biotech stock yeah ?

Interactive Brokers will give you access, ticker code ALCRB


----------



## ermington (30 May 2021)

Thanks,

So there's no way that I can access to this stock via my Commsec or Nab Trade, right?


----------



## cutz (30 May 2021)

ermington said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So there's no way that I can access to this stock via my Commsec or Nab Trade, right?




If you want a streamlined broker that gives you access to all markets Interactive Brokers is the go to.

Commsec on the other hand you will need to set up,  use a third party, not sure about fees difficult to find, I'm sure commission will be expensive,  seems clunky, I wouldn't waste my time.


----------

